# Campsites Torrevieja



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Going to wedding in August at San Miguel de Salinas a short distance from Torrevieja. Have come accross the following site: 

Camping Florantilles 
Ctra. Torrevieja 
San Miguel De Salinas 
3180 Torrevieja 

I have no doubt some have stayed here in the past. 

Any recommendations appreciated. 

Trevor


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Camp site*

We stayed at the site about 4 years ago, very good, but didn't allow dogs at the time.
Good shop and bar on site.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi 
We have never actually stayed on this site, but have visited on several occasions, as we have family who own a holiday van there.
There are lots of long term residents and the vast majority are Brits. I have read that some feel it is a bit cliquey. As mere visitors we have always been greeted with a cheery smile and a chat from the residents we did not already know. Some of the pitches used by long termers are 'built' up with awnings, satellite dishes and other paraphernalia. Last time we visited in Feb this year, the fashion seemed to be to cover everything in black protection fabric! Despite that it is still one of the more attractive sites near Torrevieja in our opinion.

The site is terraced. There are pitches available for tourers and most are a good size with many having super views over the lakes. The toilet facilities are plentiful and have always been clean. The management take great pride in the flowery name of the site and try to keep it looking good. This is a site with much more greenery than normal Costa sites.

There is a small shop, and a swimming pool on site but I don't believe it is walking distance to town for most people. I can't think of a closer site though.
Hope this helps a little. Have fun.
Shirley


----------

